# Breadboard screw up



## Shirk99 (Aug 13, 2017)

Newbie woodworker here. I am trying to make a hope chest for my step daughter using breadboard ends on the top. I glued only the center tenon but forgot to put the dowel holes in first… any ideas how to fix this now?


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Not sure this is the best solution, but it could work:

Drill out the elongated holes on the sides through the top layer of the bread board and the tenon. Glue a short dowel to the bottom layer of the bread board only, then drill a larger, round hole on top and "plug" it with a larger dowel.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Shirk99 (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks I think I will try that. I started the process…I drilled the elongated holes on the underside and put small dowels through the top. Wasn't real sure the best way to plug them but I like your idea. 
Thanks again


----------

